# need help to pursue unfair discharge



## boivsj (22 Oct 2012)

can anyone recommend lawer in edmonton who has represented CF personnel dealing  with Canadian forces


----------



## dapaterson (22 Oct 2012)

There are not many lawyers who routinely deal with the military, particularly not on administrative law.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (22 Oct 2012)

I just did a google search  for "lawyers working in cf law" and found this:
http://www.lawyerlocate.ca/lawyers/canada_subs.php?category=1&subcategory=12


It's a start...and now, I have to go cut my lawn.

Pat


----------



## FJAG (22 Oct 2012)

I have the name of a lawyer in Edmonton who used to be a reserve lawyer with the Office of the Judge Advocate General. He retired a few years ago at the rank of LCol.

He practices primarily in commercial and real estate law so undoubtedly wouldn't actually take on your case himself, but he is well connected in the Edmonton legal community and could probably recommend someone to you.

I don't want to post his name and info here in public, but if you send me an email or message I'll send it privately.

Just a warning. Civilian lawyers ain't cheap.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Oct 2012)

Better call Saul.


----------

